# Elyria, OH, M, Cage13, Male



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elyria, OH | Cage # 13

Cage # 13's Contact Info
Lorain County Dog Kennel, Elyria, OH
440-326-5995


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Petfinder Link says this is a young female dog...with a very masculine head : ) BUMP for this handsome GSD!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

BUMP...Time is running out for this dog!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Aww! I love her face, she looks very sweet and friendly!  
Best of luck girl! I hope you find an awesome home very soon!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump .


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed - bump for Cage


----------

